# Easy way to clean water change hoses that are algaed up



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

This is rather simple to do. I was using some clear tubing as a water change hose but over time the clear tubing started getting black green inside. The tube I have is about 2-3 times larger (I.D) then the airline tube.

So I just used some air lift technology (like undergravel filters) and took an air hose line and shoved it about 3 inches up the hose I was using for my water changes. I was sterlizing some containers with bleach so I just buried the hose with airline into the 5gal bucket I had with my bleach solution then turned the air on. The bubbles as you would know lifted the bleach solution up the tube and put the other end which I put on top of the 5gal so it'll recirculate. Left it for 50mins and when I came back the tube was clear and ready for another 50mins in clean water. 

So something you can all do if you wanna clear/clean up some tubes that are algae gunked up but don't want to stand around with a pipe cleaner brush.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome and thanks for the info!



AquaNeko said:


> This is rather simple to do. I was using some clear tubing as a water change hose but over time the clear tubing started getting black green inside. The tube I have is about 2-3 times larger (I.D) then the airline tube.
> 
> So I just used some air lift technology (like undergravel filters) and took an air hose line and shoved it about 3 inches up the hose I was using for my water changes. I was sterlizing some containers with bleach so I just buried the hose with airline into the 5gal bucket I had with my bleach solution then turned the air on. The bubbles as you would know lifted the bleach solution up the tube and put the other end which I put on top of the 5gal so it'll recirculate. Left it for 50mins and when I came back the tube was clear and ready for another 50mins in clean water.
> 
> So something you can all do if you wanna clear/clean up some tubes that are algae gunked up but don't want to stand around with a pipe cleaner brush.


----------

